# Scammed! thought I was smarter than that!



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sooooooooooooo furious right now! Just found how gullible I am. I just went to Lougheed Mall to grab some smokes and something to eat. I was playing a game and this guy starts talking about the game. Well when I was done, he asked me if I smoked and went on to tell me his friends store was going out of business and they were looking to get rid of the remaining stock fast and cheap( probably where I should have figured this out) So he took me over to the food court and told me to have a seat while he went to go check to see what they have left. HE walked over to one of the food places and acted like he was talking to the owner then walked back over and told me what they had. Kinda trusted him at this point as it looked ok and he didn't really look like a skid as he was clean and and a lil older, so I gave him the cash. So he walks back over and ACTS like he handed they guy some money. 
HE then comes back and tells me he has to go to the locker to get them. So we walk towards one of the exits. He tells me to wait there and he'll be right back. At this point I get a little worried. Took me a whole 60 seconds to figure out his scam & I flew into that exit and literally ean all around that mall looking for him. 60 seconds is all he needed to just disappear!
It's bad enough funds are very tight around here as it is and just when I thought I was saving some money, he got me for $60. Ya know I'm a nice guy and if someone that doesn't look like a crackhead ask for some help I would gladly throw them a few bucks but that was the icing on the cake! My fault I know, for being too trusting. Anyway, according to security, he does this there often and it's not just smokes. I only pray I see him again. Sorry for the rant , but really needed to release that. And thought I would warn anypne else to avoid these situations. As for this guy.....6' late 40's early 50's somewhat white short grey hair and clean looking and dressed.....BEWARE!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear this John. Also sad to know that there are still a lot out there ready to reap trusting people off.

Remember when I was a little kid, my dad sent me with a mug and a few coin to buy a coffee. My 1st time and I was too shy even to go in the restaurant. Some big guy, probably in his late 20 offered to help me. Never seen his face again, nor the mug and the coins  I still remember after almost 50 years how I stood there waiting for that coffee.

Not that I don't trust people, the only cash I let out of my sight before I touch the good now are those for reputable charities - well and some mail orders which I hope and think are protected by my rejection of payment to my credit card.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

That really sucks,don't beat yourself up, this guy is a good talker and very convincing with no morals who takes advantage of people like you and me. The part I don't get is if the security is aware of this dirt bag why is he still doing this stuff! I guess it's hard for them to nail him in the act though.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Laurie thanks! though I am pretty mad about it, it's not me I plan on beating up :bigsmile: lol I don't get how he is still doing it either if they are aware, you'd think they have some video he could be spotted on. I can tell you I will be spending some more time over there and see if I can spot him again. He scammed the wrong guy since I go there every day. I am only 2 blocks from the place. His face is etched in my memory, I am sure I will see him again myself.


Gordon, thanks! And I agree it is a sad fact that there are so many worthless people on this plant to do these kind of things. Hard to believe you still remember that guys face after 50 years lol Im guessing he's probably dead now if that gives you any relief. Thats even worse to hear....taking advantage of a kid. I can assure you money will not be leaving my hand till I see the product from this point on. My trust level in people just went wayyyy down. I am sure I will still be too trusting, but definitely learned a lesson here.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

hustlers everywhere, the world is full of really sick stuff, keep your head up, karma is a bword


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Bummer. Maybe it's a good excuse to quit smoking. Just think of all the $60s you'll save!

My worst ripoff happened many years ago. I bought a mail order electronic chess game when they were the latest gizmo. When I called the toll free line to see why it never arrived, they referred me to the RCMP. Turned out the game never existed. Some guy in Quebec made a mock up to show in the ad, then took off to the Carribean with a sack of newly purchased gold coins. Lucky for me, the credit card company covered my loss. About two years later, out of the blue, I received a cheque in the mail. The Quebec RCMP had caught and convicted the guy, and everyone who got cheated was getting a partial refund. So, I ended up ahead on that one.


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

Hope you find him John !! let justice be served.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> My trust level in people just went wayyyy down. I am sure I will still be too trusting, but definitely learned a lesson here.


Hey John.  Please don't loose faith in people. There is a subtle difference between not trusting people and being smart cautious. Honest people understand and appreciate cautious. Cautiousness weed out hopefully most of the scammers.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I agree with Gordon's comments... John, please don't loose faith in everyone, based upon some scammer! I remember and old saying you've probably heard it too... "If it sounds to good to be true...it probably is..."

Take Care and sorry for your misfortune.

Drew


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gordon & Drew...No worries , haven't lost total faith, just know to be more cautious in the future. And yes if it sounds to good to be true then it probably is. $20 a carton was too good to be true. After thinking about it that would be way too low of a price unless they were illegal or fake. I wish I would have just lost the money as opposed to getting scammed for it but it's all said and done now so hopefully others learn from this mistake as I have.

Dssv, one can only hope 

Tom, times like this I wish I wasn't a smoker lol working on quitting, just not successful yet lol Glad to hear you got some of yours back. Won't bother me if I don't ever see the money again, but would like the satisfaction of knowing this guy gets caught and pays for what he has done to me and apparently many others

Mac, thanks, agreed and hope your right about karma


----------



## Casey8 (Nov 1, 2011)

If I were you I would report it to the police, it is never too late for doing that. Every mall has their own cameras set up everywhere, except inside the washrooms. Never know, the police might even have his picture already if he has a criminal record, or they can find him just by looking at the tape recorder.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

hey mister, don't you go beating the crap out of anyone in the heat of the moment. a douche like that is NOT worth being charged with assault over. make sure you lead him or follow him to somewhere that has no witnesses or surveillance equipment and be certain to use a baton or wear reinforced gloves so there are no tell tale injuries on your knuckles should he attempt to press charges. there's a line from a song that comes to mind in situations like these, "no vaseline, just a rope and a chair and gasoline." ;-)


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Casey, thats the sad part is the community RCMP is located right there at the mall next to London Drugs. Apparently they work when they want lol I hardly ever see more then 1 out of the 8 cars they have ,gone from the place. There was one sitting outside the entrance at the time , the security guard went and informed him of it.

Bruce, I like your thinking buddy ! lol I actually plan to keep my camera on hand when I go there from now on. That way if I see him, I can get a pic of him, before he is unrecognizable lol 


**for the record, before anyone thinks I am gonna beat the crap out of the guy.... as much as I'd like to , I doubt I will even touch the moron. I will confront him and do my best to detain him till the police or security gets there, can't help it if he gets a black eye or broken nose in the process :bigsmile: j/k


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Best thing to do is try not to be noticed, and call security without confronting him until they arrive.


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't feel so bad...I know a lady (senior) who had that happen to her a couple years ago with smokes....She gave him $400....my god...


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello Diztrbd1. sorry to hear of your bad luck. if you find him bring him to me. i will show him what i think of crooks and scammers. we will grab some beers and head up the mountain for a good old time Lol. Cheers


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

The 20 dollars a carton obviously is either stolen or stale....I bought a pack of smokes off someone on the street couple years ago for 5 bucks. Stale as hell....lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry you lost your money & yeah, I'm like that too. If someone rips me off, I go total OCD on them. Hope you stay safe if you find the creep.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Carrying a concealed weapon(baton,OC or in many cases pepper spray,firearm,knives,or blunt weapon(s)) will land you in a lot of trouble, and try justifying that when your case goes to court.Serious charges and doubt you or anyone else wanna face these.



Sliver said:


> hey mister, don't you go beating the crap out of anyone in the heat of the moment. a douche like that is NOT worth being charged with assault over. make sure you lead him or follow him to somewhere that has no witnesses or surveillance equipment and be certain to use a baton or wear reinforced gloves so there are no tell tale injuries on your knuckles should he attempt to press charges. there's a line from a song that comes to mind in situations like these, "no vaseline, just a rope and a chair and gasoline." ;-)


----------



## gsdelcourt (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry about this crappy situation John, well the good side of this, it got you on a heighten alert for the future, we all do this at some time and just get to comfortable and forget to listen to our inner voice, if you ever run into him again, keep a cool head when you do you want to make it worst for him not yourself. take care Gabriel


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys....Agreed G! I will definitely be more aware next time as well as others will be too ...I hope.
Luke, I think he was just adding some comic relief to a crappy situation. I'm over it now, as much it was a rant , it was also to bring attention about lowlifes as such. I realize I was as stupid in my actions, as he was smooth about his. On a good note....turns out I shorted him $20, so he only got me for $40. Could have been a whole lot worse as the more you buy, the cheaper they are lol I realize there are people getting scammed daily for much more & I hope all the lowlife scammers get caught in the end. 

ps: stale would have been better than nothing :bigsmile:


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

john along time ago someone stole my car stereo out of my car. AT MY HOUSE PARTY... it was my party, anyways time had passed and i had since replaced my stereo and the sting of being jacked by someone who i would have invited had started to fade...
then out of the blue a package arrived at my door , wrapped up with some b day like paper... with a note on the note was an apology and a brand new stereo, turns out whomever stole my stereo had mutual friends with me and when my 6'2" like 275 lbs friend Parveen, no joke at 17 this kid looked like a shaven grizzly bear, had taken a ride in a car that had my old stereo in it. none the less the thief was "convinced" to purchase me a new model, 

so the moral is people are hustlers , its in nature but you never know maybe one day someone will serve you justice anonymously, or perhaps you will get the opportunity to witness another "act of nature" i believe it is called a beat down, or the best would be to be in the mall and see this dill hole in some shiny new bracelets made from stainless.

I hate hearing about being ripped off, but so long as there is a drug trade and "easy" ways to make money as opposed to real jobs there is a new hustle daily.
keep your eyes peeled for sure fire signs and watch more ufc, maybe a guillotine choke mid mall may be in your future lol.. at least until security arrives.
just dont do anything to jeopardize YOUR freedom, youd feel pretty dumb charged over 60$


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

It is always good to remember that there are people (i use that term lighlty) who spend thier whole lives looking for ways to cheat others and i have been a victim of a scam or two in the past so dont feel bad.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

That sucks John.....I know what it feels like to get stiffed for 60 bucks from scum sucking little people.
They're every where !! ...Not a great feeling at all getting ripped off for cash when your low on funds to begin with ....but there's always Karma .....If ya cant wait for her then just wait till you see them again....Revenge is almost better than waiting for her at times .....Saves the next nice guy from getting ripped off.....gives the guy a wake up call..... those aren't sunglasses they're black eyes ..


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol at the black eyes Bill! Yea I rember when that happened to you , different scenario but same end result. Some people were apparently born to be worthless in life and I do hope Karma gets to them before we do :bigsmile: lol
Was a rough morning for me and my game was off, but I can guarantee that will never happen to me again


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

I hate being scammed. I was buying a tent off Craig's list. Little old east indian lady was selling it and holding it for me. I met up with her on the street (dumb), handed her the money and got in my car. I thought to myself, for a 6-8 man tent it seems a bit small. I did look in it, saw poles and tent fabric and figured ok. Got home to find out it was a dirty old fly and 2 poles. It was only $25 but I should have been smarter then that. I still feel like an idiot. I ended up getting a smaller tent off another person and he was ok with me opening it up in the middle of the parking lot. I know a lot of people don't like people coming to their house, but I would rather an address. I was going to buy a sub off a guy on CL and he wouldn't give me his address. I went and bought new.


----------

